
Input Masking by Estelle Weyl - cleverjake
http://a11ywins.tumblr.com/post/124864038873/input-masking-by-estelle-weyl
======
gus_massa
(I guess you are not the author of the post, but anyway ...)

I think that a few screenshots of the intermediate states would be nice to see
the effects. Bonus point for an animated gif. Something like:

Telephone: _(XXX) XXX-XXXX_

Telephone: (12 _X) XXX-XXXX_

Telephone: (123) 5 _XX-XXXX_

Telephone: (123) 555-77 _XX_

Telephone: (123) 555-7777

